# kayaking the surf



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 28, 2013)

I decided to try catching some fish in the surf from from my kayak. Not even 10 min with a Pompano rig with shrimp dragging behind me and i hook into something big. I thought for sure it was a shark or a ray since it wouldn't come off of the bottom. 20-30 minutes later i finally got the monster to the surface and caught this huge black drum. I was a little disappointed that it was over the slot limit but it was awesome having that thing pull me around in the surf.

About an hour later my friend caught a big bull red. 
Still no pomps this year yet..... Maybe i am using to much bait....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fish. You'll get plenty of pomps soon


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I believe that in Florida you are allowed 1 black drum over slot.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice. How far out were you?


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, looks like fun to me.

Kevin


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I believe that in Florida you are allowed 1 black drum over slot.


That is correct.:thumbsup:


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

The oversized drum are really not very good table fair. 

Great catch !


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I believe that in Florida you are allowed 1 black drum over slot.


Yes,you are correct.... Florida is allowed 1 over sized limit on Black Drums.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Inn Deep said:


> The oversized drum are really not very good table fair.
> 
> Great catch !


Even the small ones are trash to me, those suckers are full of worms!


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

The small ones also? I did not know that. I thought it was just the big ones. Good info. What about AJ's? Are they the same case?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

emon550 said:


> The small ones also? I did not know that. I thought it was just the big ones. Good info. What about AJ's? Are they the same case?


Every single one I have killed had worns even the just legal ones. I felt bad wasting them so I release them now. I'm sure others will say some don't but thats my experience. Ajs vary and a lot of times you can cut them out.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

Man, thats just too bad....even the small ones huh. I caught one over-sized early this year, and it did have worms. I guess it will be sport-fishing for black drums from here on out...


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 28, 2013)

johnf said:


> Nice. How far out were you?


I was out about 150 meters out, just outside the surf.


----------



## AaronBlair (Dec 24, 2012)

Amberjacks and the drums have worms, I just fillet and remove the wormed section! My old lady won't eat either to this day since observing me cleaning an Amberjack years back!


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes, it is do-able....just have to make its well cooked. With black drum....well-cooked, the meat gets tough and rubbery. What AJ? Does it get rubbery when "over" cooked?


----------



## AaronBlair (Dec 24, 2012)

AJ is Amberjack I believe they meant, being as I know they have worms sometimes as well. And I personally like most all my fish fried, never try and overcook anything but I have and can't say it made a difference either way.

Aaron


----------



## sea boss (Aug 1, 2009)

do they have less worms in colder water


----------



## AaronBlair (Dec 24, 2012)

In my experience its been hit or miss, sometimes they have worms, other times they haven't had any at all. I generally fish more when its warm so I'm really not sure honestly.

Aaron


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

young-gun-fisher said:


> I was out about 150 meters out, just outside the surf.


Do you fish that distace often? What else is out there?


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

The ones around 17 to 19 inches are usually ok with no worms. They are ok to eat.


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 28, 2013)

johnf said:


> Do you fish that distace often? What else is out there?


That was my first time out on my kayak in the surf and since I have went twice with a friend who was in there kayak and we have caught way to many stupid catfish, a 3-4' shark (sorry no pictures) and a few more drum.


----------

